# Screams By The Sea...



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like a good start Ruggs..
Glad to see you got the lightning sorted in the title banner. That ruined pier looks quite atmospheric.

Can't really comment too much more until there's a bit more content...

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice layout, very professional. 

Side question: How do you have your banner directly link to your site when you click on it? That's cool.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Terra said:


> Nice layout, very professional.
> 
> Side question: How do you have your banner directly link to your site when you click on it? That's cool.


go to your user/cp....

click edit signature....

highlight the code and click hyperlink and add the address of your site...

then just save it...


Ruggerz


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you    I've always wondered how people did that. You are the best.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Is that a ruined pier in the banner and on the website?
It's difficult to discern exactly what kind of structure that is.
The website layout looks attractive. I look forward to seeing more content.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Haunter said:


> Is that a ruined pier in the banner and on the website?
> It's difficult to discern exactly what kind of structure that is.
> The website layout looks attractive. I look forward to seeing more content.



The structure is the West Pier, that burned down a few years ago....

Its an awesome view.....I remember it burning down.....

Ruggerz


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the background info.



> The cause of the fire remains unknown.


And you were nowhere near there (with matches in hand) when it happened to burn down?? 
Sounds like you might've been planning this haunt all along... 

So I take it the locals who visit your site will quickly recognize this icon?


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Haunter said:


> Thanks for the background info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who told you ?.....

They should recognise it really.....But if they dont its good because its the complete opposite of what it is today.....


Ruggerz


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

That banner looks excellent and the scene in itself looks eerie. Looking forward to seeing the progress...


----------

